# Etiquette of tagging divorced parents together on Facebook in their kiddos pictures?



## Just a Girlfriend (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it proper? Too nice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I would ask the parent who wasn't present when the photos were taken if they would like to be tagged. The ex-spouse should be the one to ask.

If new GF/BF/OW/OM/new spouse is in the photos, maybe not. Always ask, every time. If a blanket permission is given, use that judiciously.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

No clue. I blocked the X a long time ago. 

No need to provide that kind of window into my life. We share kid pics other ways.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Haven't ever had the desire to do FB myself; and doubt that I ever will.

But during the investigation into my XW's past FB activities, we found the following post made to her OM, a best friend and co-worker to her deceased first husband:*

*"Thought that I'd show this to you, but please don't tag me-- too many of Arbitrator's friends would see it."*

*While not exactly being a FB aficionado, I immediately knew upon having read that post, that the "tagging terminology" wasn't going to be particularly good news for me as her husband. 

And for what it is worth, the "it part" of that post had already been deleted!*


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not divorced and I hate being tagged.

My answer was to get OFF facebook. LOL


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have any problem. Kiddo has two parents. She shouldn't suffer because we can't get along so if she tagged both of us, it doesn't imply we are together; just that we are her parents. As much as I dislike my ex after the way he handled the divorce as well as the irrational custody crap he brought on us, he is still her father and if she tags us both, so be it. I don't think he has a facebook - I've never looked; but if so, it wouldn't matter to me. It's not about me.


----------



## Just a Girlfriend (Mar 26, 2011)

The more I think about it, the parents aren't friends on Facebook 
and the kids don't have an account-too young . Then there's the 
questions of why are you out with your ex and significant other? 
Shouldn't there be some sense of unity with long term SO and 
children at their own family event without taking the ex into polite 
consideration? 

I'm going with it is probably best to keep FaceBook private
and share pics via email. If the other parent wants to post to 
their own wall, then it's their decision and no one has to worry 
about stepping on anyone's toes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You could always ASK them. I've had people do that. I appreciated it. I let them know I absolutely don't care at all if any of our friends contact her or tag her in our kid's pictures or anything.

I am not going to try and pretend she doesn't exist, that would be dumb. If they have kids together they are communicating on a regular basis...


----------

